# Animals in Dreams



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

When you see animals in your dreams what does it mean? I usually see humans. I now take these to be enemies.

I have seen Snakes, Baby Dinosaurs and a Rat. And I have good idea who the Rat is. The Snake I am not so sure and the baby Dinosaur is a complete mystery.

Alternatively, as the Baby Dinosaur was not unfriendly, this could have been a been just a youngster. 

Snakes I like (wary of), Rats I hate more than anything and Dinosaurs are just OK.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

I found these online at Dream Moods A-Z Dream Dictionary I like that site for trying to figure out the meaning of my stranger dreams.


Dinosaur 

To see a dinosaur in your dream, symbolizes an outdated attitude. You may need to discard your old ways of thinking and habits. 

To dream that you are being chased by a dinosaur, indicates your fears of no longer being needed or useful. Alternatively, being chased by a dinosaur, may reflect old issues that are still coming back to haunt you. 

Snake 

To see a snake or be bitten by one in your dream, signifies hidden fears and worries that are threatening you. Your dream may be alerting you to something in your waking life that you are not aware of or that has not yet surfaced. Alternatively, the snake may be seen as phallic and thus symbolize temptation, dangerous and forbidden sexuality. If you are afraid of the snake, then it signifies your fears of sex, intimacy or commitment. The snake may also refer to a person around you who is callous, ruthless, and can't be trusted. As a positive symbol, snakes represent healing, transformation, knowledge and wisdom. It is indicative of self-renewal and positive changes. 

Rat

To see rats in your dream, signifies feelings of doubts, guilt and envy. You are feeling unworthy Something that you are keeping to yourself is eating you up inside. Alternatively, it denotes repulsion, decay, dirtiness, and even death. The dream may also be a pun on someone who is a rat. Are you feeling betrayed? 

To see a black rat, represents deceit and covert activities. 

To see a white rat in your dream, denotes that in your time of distress, you will receive assistance from an unexpected source. 

To dream that a rat is biting your feet, symbolizes the rat race that you are experiencing in your waking life. 


Is any of that helpful?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Other People (behaving like Animals)*



java_monkey said:


> I found these online at Dream Moods A-Z Dream Dictionary I like that site for trying to figure out the meaning of my stranger dreams.
> 
> 
> Dinosaur
> ...


That just about confirms it. The Animals denoted other people who were sub-human.

The baby Dinosaur was the other person with outdated attitudes. Agent of the Psi Cops (Millon). 

The Snake was the other person with different attitudes. Just slithering about.

The Rat was the other person who was just a nasty piece of work.

But they might hate me because they hurt me! But I think they hated me so they hurt me. I was indifferent to them ESFJs do not like indifference. 

The first two can change and did not do me any harm. The third one caused me bad momentary grief and I have given up on him. I was indifferent to start with. They all fit in the Perseus dream world system.

The Snake was very hard to identify. 

--------------------------------------

I expect they were having dreams about me ??? I was indifferent on all these cases.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*I have seen giant snakes, demonic vultures, dogs, sharks, rhinos, polar bears and orcas. Some of these animals are bloody annoying making several apperances in my dreams. *


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Real People*



ChaosRegins said:


> *I have seen giant snakes, demonic vultures, dogs, sharks, rhinos, polar bears and orcas. Some of these animals are bloody annoying making several apperances in my dreams. *


I think I would change your so-called friends,in no particular order

1) Demonic Vultures (very bad news indeed)
2) Giant Snakes (a problem, perhaps, probably)
3) Dogs (nuisance)
4) Sharks (problem)
5) Rhinos (these could threaten your life, violent but not actually dangerous on their own)
6) Polar Bears (Awkward)
7) Killer Whales (sames as Sharks but more so)

All of them.


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*The thing about the vulture is in a dream the fuggin thing was feeding on my flesh. I was watching myself sleep(like a POV dream) then this beastly demonic vulture starts lunching on my flesh (the odd thing was I could feel the pecking as I was sleep),so the next morning I woke up seeing my right arm gnawed to the bone and my side was ribs and muscle. I was freaked...it was surreal, but it felt like reality. In real time, I finally woke up realizing it was a dream and checked myself to make sure my body was intact. *


----------



## Saint Kat (May 31, 2009)

I usually see:

- White doves (who used to be people, but then I started melting and I became some sort of magical pink strawberry cherry lemonade, which they drank and after they drank the lemonade, they turned into these white doves)
- Cats (my cat in particular, which usually symbolises the people I love)
- A little brown rabbit (which symbolises me)


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't usually see a lot of non-reptilian animals. Except when I go to aquariums in my dreams and there are really freaky fish.

Actually, this suddenly made me remember that once, I had a dream in which I went to this aquarium where there were all sorts of insanely creepy fish and I spent the whole dream freaking out at them, until we got to the end and there was a tank full of otters, and we stayed there until closing time because I refused to go back to the fish. Then another night, I had another dream in which we went to exactly the same aquarium again. Even in my dream, I remembered coming here before, and I spent the whole time just covering my eyes to avoid seeing the creepy fish. Then I went to the otter tank, but it was kind of late and the place was about to close, so the otters were sleeping.

In my dreams, I seem to frequently revisit places I've been to in dreams before, sometimes even to the point of having recurring dreams.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I've seen spiders, beavers, cats, a variety of birds, dogs....several others I can't remember at this point.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Recognise your enemy, he means to do you harm!*



ChaosRegins said:


> *The thing about the vulture is in a dream the fuggin thing was feeding on my flesh. I was watching myself sleep(like a POV dream) then this beastly demonic vulture starts lunching on my flesh (the odd thing was I could feel the pecking as I was sleep),so the next morning I woke up seeing my right arm gnawed to the bone and my side was ribs and muscle. I was freaked...it was surreal, but it felt like reality. In real time, I finally woke up realizing it was a dream and checked myself to make sure my body was intact. *


Recognise your enemy, he means to do you harm!


----------

